#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Практики центра "Рангджунг Еше" в Киеве

## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, дорогие!

Завтра состоится первая коллективная практика в нашем новом центре линии Чоклинг Терсар в Киеве. Планируем сделать практику Будды Медицины. Приглашаем Вас на 17.00 по адресу ул. Саксаганского, 30-б, кв. 27 (4 этаж, код в подьезд - "12"). Возьмите с собой, пожалуйста, подстилку, на которой будете сидеть, а также можете захватить что-нибудь к чаю.

----------

Svarog (05.11.2012), Дордже (05.11.2012)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Друзья,

Во вторник, 6 ноября, запланировано праздничное открытие нашего нового центра линии Чоклинг Терсар в Киеве. В этот день отмечается праздник Лха Баб Дучен (Сошествие Будды с Небес Тушиты), когда заслуги от практики увеличиваются в 10 миллионов раз. Лучшего места, чтоб провести этот праздник, и не придумаешь.

Сегодня мы сделали первую коллективную практику Будды Медицины в новом центре - благодаря прекрасному месту и чудесным людям, которые взяли участие в практике, все получилось очень хорошо. Сразу после открытия мы уже запланировали интенсивное расписание практик на каждый день и на неделю вперед, в которых могут брать участие не только "опытные" практикующие, но и люди, которые только недавно проявляют интерес к Дхарме. Также мы хотим сделать центр открытым для проведения практик других аутентичных буддийских школ.

Для нас открытие центра - очень важное и долгожданное событие. Мы приглашаем вас провести этот праздник с нами.

Ниже приводим расписание вечера:

18.00 - 19.00 - знакомство, чаепитие;
19.00 -19.30 - практика подношения светильников (можете взять с собой светильники, свечи для подношений с подсвечниками);
19.30 - 20.00 - инструкция по медитации випашьяна;
20.00 - 21.00 - практика Будды Шакьямуни, в ходе выполнения которой несколько минут будет отведено для практики випашьяны;
С 21.00 - продолжение праздника.

Праздник будет проходить по адресу по адресу ул. Саксаганского, 30-б, кв. 27 (4 этаж, код в подьезд - "12"). На завтрашнее мероприятие, а также на дальнейшие регулярные практики в нашем центре вход свободный. Будем рады видеть Вас, Ваших знакомых и всех людей, у которых есть искренняя заинтересованность и уважение к буддийским учениям.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (06.11.2012), Svarog (05.11.2012), Дордже (05.11.2012)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Всем добрый вечер!

Ниже - расписание практик киевского центра линии Чоклинг Терсар до конца этой недели:

7 ноября, среда:

 7.00-8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
 20.30-22.00 - объяснение и практика Гуру Йоги Падмасамбхавы, которая входит в краткие предварительные практики из цикла "Сердечная практика гуру, устраняющая все препятствия".

8 ноября, четверг:
 7.00-8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
 С 19.00 - практика сангхи Рипа "Развития Сердца Воина".

9 ноября, пятница:
 7.00-8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
 19.30-21.00 - практика Будды Медицины.

10 ноября, суббота:
 8.00-10.00 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
 17.00-20.00 - объяснение и практика садханы Гуру Падмасамбхавы "Тринлей Ньингпо".

11 ноября, воскресенье:
 8.00-10.00 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
 <днем, возможно, поедем к ступе в Лесники делать подношение дыма. Если все сложится благоприятно, о времени дополнительно сообщим>
 17.00-21.00 - интенсивная практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Друзья, добрый вечер!

Публикуем расписание практик киевского центра линии Чоклинг Терсар на следующую неделю, с 12 по 18 ноября:

12 ноября, понедельник:
7.00 - 8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00 - 21.00 - садхана "Сангтик Пурба" (Ваджракилаи) с цогом; проводят Лена и Дима Борисовы.

13 ноября, вторник: 
НОВОЛУНИЕ, ДЕНЬ БУДДЫ ШАКЬЯМУНИ, заслуга увеличивается в 100 раз
7.00 - 8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00 - 21.00 - практика Будды Шакьямуни, объяснение 5 сил махаяны и семичленной молитвы; проводит Сергей Зиновьев.

14 ноября, среда:
7.00 - 8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00 - 21.00 - практика Гуру Йоги Падмасамбхавы, которая входит в краткие предварительные практики из цикла "Сердечная практика гуру, устраняющая все препятствия"; проводит Тарас Жуковский

15 ноября, четверг:
7.00 - 8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00 - 21:00 - практика сангхи Рипа "Развитие сердца воина";

16 ноября, пятница:
7.00 - 8.30 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00 - 21.00 - практика Будды Медицины, объяснение практики подношения мандалы; проводит Сергей Зиновьев.

17 ноября, суббота:
8.00 - 10.00 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
18.00 - 21.00 - продолжение объяснения садханы Тринлей Нингпо; проводит Алла Кучмар.

18 ноября, воскресенье:
8.00 - 10.00 - практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
17.00 - 19.00 - практика Гуру Йоги и Подношения мандалы (с собой по возможности принести рис, ткань, металическую тарелочку с плоским дном).

Мы находимся по адресу: ул. Саксаганского 30-б, кв. 27, код в подьезд 12.
Приходите!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Расписание киевского центра Раджунг Еше
 Саксаганского 30-б, кв 27, код в подьезд 12

По будням начало всех утренних практик 7:00, вечерних в 19:00
 По выходным в 8:00, вечерняя в субботу в 18:00, в воскресенье в 17:00


Каждую субботу в 15:55 проводится практика Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений" в Киевской йога-студии по адресу Круглоуниверситетская, 3-5. Зал "Soul of Tibet", новый дом, 1 этаж, вход со двора

19 ноября, понедельник
 Утро: Гуру Йога, Ваджрасаттва
 Вечер: Практика внешней садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма". Накануне следует воздерживаться от неправильной пищи в том числе от мяса, лука, чеснока, а также алкоголя. Если позволяет ваша диета, желательно принимать в пищу преимущественно молочные продукты, такие как молоко, йогурт, творог, масло гхи.

20 ноября, вторник
 Утро: Гуру Йога, Ваджрасаттва
 Вечер: Практика внешней садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма". Накануне следует воздерживаться от неправильной пищи в том числе от мяса, лука, чеснока, а также алкоголя. Если позволяет ваша диета, желательно принимать в пищу преимущественно молочные продукты, такие как молоко, йогурт, творог, масло гхи.

21 ноября, среда, день Будды Медицины и Тары
 Утро: Гуру Йога, Ритуал Будды Медицины
 Вечер: Практика внешней садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма". Накануне следует воздерживаться от неправильной пищи в том числе от мяса, лука, чеснока, а также алкоголя. Если позволяет ваша диета, желательно принимать в пищу преимущественно молочные продукты, такие как молоко, йогурт, творог, масло гхи.

22 ноября, четверг
 Утро: Гуру Йога, Ваджрасаттва
 Вечер: Практика Сангхи Рипа "Развитие сердца воина"

23 ноября, пятница, день Гуру Ринпоче
 Утро: Гуру Йога, Ваджрасаттва
 Вечер: Гуру Йога Падмасамбхавы, которая входит в краткие предварительные практики из цикла "Сердечная практика Гуру, устраняющая все препятствия". Возможны изменения

24 ноября, суббота
 Утро 8:00 Гуру Йога, Ваджрасаттва

День 15:55 Практика Будды Шакьямуни в Киевской йога-студии по адресу Круглоуниверситетская, 3-5. Зал "Soul of Tibet", новый дом, 1 этаж, вход со двора

Вечер 18:00 Йога Тринлей Ньингпо "Сущность Активности"

25 ноября, воскресенье
 Утро 8:00 Гуру Йога, Ваджрасаттва
 Вечер 17:00 Йога Тринлей Ньингпо "Сущность Активности"

Алла (067) 732 04 92
 Тарас (068) 802 27 21
 Сергей (067) 507 41 68

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте!

21 ноября, в 8й лунный день – день Арья Тары. Поэтому мы запланировали на этот день коллективную практику садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла «Забтик Дролма», на которую Чоки Нима Ринпоче давал посвящение этим летом в Киеве. Проведут ее уже традицинно Дима и Лена Борисовы.

Накануне воздержитесь, пожалуйста, от неправильной пищи, в том числе от мяса, лука, чеснока, а также алкоголя. Если позволяет ваша диета, лучше употребять преимущественно молочные продукты, такие как молоко, йогурт, творог, масло гхи.

Заслуги от завтрашней практики мы, в частности, хотели бы посвятить процветанию Киевской Йога Студии – оплота нашей традиции в Украине уже на протяжении нескольких лет. Приходите все, кто с теплом и любовью относится к этому месту!

Людей может прийти немало, поэтому можете взять с собой коврик или подушку для сидения.

В нашем центре есть люди, которые хотели приобрести сборники практик Чоклинг Терсар, а также сборники нендро. Завтра вечером у вас будет такая возможность.

Начало практики в 19.00 по адресу ул. Саксаганского, 30-б, кв. 27 (4 этаж, код в подьезд - "12").

* Кроме того, 21 ноября - также день Будды Медицины. Эту практику мы будем делать утром. Так что приходите к нам в центр или "настраивайте приемнички"  :Smilie: )

----------

Пангена (22.11.2012)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, друзья!

Публикуем расписание практик центра на следующую неделю:

Практики проходят по адресу: ул. Саксаганского 30-б, кв 27, код в подьезд 12. По будням начало всех утренних практик 7:00, вечерних в 19:00.
По выходным в 8:00, вечерняя в субботу в 18:00, в воскресенье в 17:00.

Каждую субботу в 15:55 проводится практика Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений" в Киевской йога-студии по адресу: ул. Круглоуниверситетская, 3-5. Зал "Soul of Tibet", новый дом, 1 этаж, вход со двора.

26 ноября, понедельник
Утро: практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы
Вечер: садхана "Сангтик Пурба" (Ваджракилаи)

27 ноября, вторник
Утро: практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы
Вечер: садхана "Сангтик Пурба" (Ваджракилаи)

28 ноября, среда
Утро: практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы
Вечер: практика Будды Медицины, Молитва Самантабхадры

29 ноября, четверг
Утро: практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы
Вечер: практика сангхи Рипа

30 ноября, пятница
Утро: практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы
Вечер: Практика внешней садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма".

1 декабря, суббота
Утро: практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы
Вечер: Йога Тринлей Ньингпо "Сущность Активности"

2 декабря, воскресенье
Утро: практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы
Вечер: практика Будды Медицины

Алла (067) 732 04 92
Тарас (068) 802 27 21
Сергей (067) 507 41 68

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, друзья,

У нас для вас хорошие новости! Начиная с этой недели, в нашем центре будет организован показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений". Мы планируем, начиная со среды (а, возможно, и раньше), организовать его живой синхронный перевод на русский язык. Вход на просмотр, как и на все остальные практики, которые проходят в центре, свободный для всех желающих.

Просмотр во все дни этой недели, кроме четверга, запланирован на вечер.

Напоминаем, что мы ведем онлайн-календарь практик, которым также предлагаем пользоваться: https://www.google.com/calendar/embe...=Europe%2FKiev

Итак, ниже - расписание практик центра на следующую неделю:

Практики проходят по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30-б, кв. 27, код в подъезд 12. По будням начало всех утренних практик в 7.00, вечерних - в 19.00. По выходным в 8:00, вечерняя в субботу в 18.00, в воскресенье в 17.00. На вторник и воскресенье на 14.30 запланированы дневные практики Тринлей Нингпо.

Каждую субботу в 15:55 проводится практика Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений" в Киевской йога-студии по адресу: ул. Круглоуниверситетская, 3-5. Зал "Soul of Tibet", новый дом, 1 этаж, вход со двора.

3 декабря, понедельник:
Утро: Практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы, молитва "Призывание гуру издалека".
Вечер: показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений".

4 декабря, вторник:
Утро: Практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы, молитва "Призывание гуру издалека".
День (14.30): 3.5 часовая практика: Йога Тринлей Ньингпо "Сущность Активности".
Вечер: показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений".

5 декабря, среда:
Утро: Практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы, молитва "Призывание гуру издалека".
Вечер: показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений". *

6 декабря, четверг:
Утро: показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений".
Вечер: практика сангхи Рипа.

7 декабря, пятница:
Утро: Практика Гуру Йоги, Ваджрасаттвы, молитва "Призывание гуру издалека".
Вечер: показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений".

8 декабря, суббота:
Утро: Практика внешней садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма". 
Вечер: показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений".

9 декабря, воскресенье:
Утро: садхана "Сангтик Пурба" (Ваджракилаи).
День (14.30): 3.5 часовая практика: Йога Тринлей Ньингпо "Сущность Активности".
Вечер: показ семинара Чоки Нимы Ринпоче, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений".

* Дорогие ваджрные родственники, приглашаю вас в среду после семинара Ринпоче съесть кусочек вкусного вегетарианского тортика "Радхарани" по случаю моего дня рождения  :Smilie:  Кто хочет в теплой неформальной обстановке пообщаться с людьми, которые совсем скоро (если хватит заслуг) как минимум до 31 декабря улетят в Индию - как раз есть такая возможность!

Алла (067) 732 04 92
Тарас (068) 802 27 21
Сергей (067) 507 41 68

----------

Khonchok Helek (02.12.2012), Пангена (03.12.2012)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Добрый вечер всем!

Тем из вас, кто пропустил некоторые сессии учений с Чоки Нима Ринпоче, которые на протяжении прошлой недели были показаны в нашем центре, а также тем, кто хочет пересмотреть их еще раз, завтра днем предоставится такая возможность. Начиная с 10.00 завтра, 10 декабря, будет организован показ семинара, посвященный буддийской философии и медитации по ритуалу Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословений" НОНСТОП, ПО ПОРЯДКУ, НАЧИНАЯ С ПЕРВОЙ СЕССИИ, и до планового вечернего показа, который, как обычно, начнется в 19.00. Кто может, пожалуйста, приходите!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Дорогие друзья!

Вслед за субботними практиками у нас появилась новая хорошая традиция - на 8-й день лунного календаря в день Тары и Будды Медицины делать коллективное выполнение внешней садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма", на которую даровал посвящение Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче во время своего визита в г.Киев.

Следующее выполнение практики намечено на субботу 19 января в 16:00 в Дхарма Доме. Адрес - ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27

C расписанием практик центра можно знакомиться в гугл-календаре, перейдя по ссылке

----------

Khonchok Helek (16.01.2013), Svarog (15.01.2013)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, друзья!

11 февраля - замечательнейший день, на который припадает самый любимый и долгожданный из тибетских праздников - Лосар, Новый год по тибетскому календарю. Мы хотим провести его максимально продуктивно - устранить все препятствия и накопить как можно больше заслуг, чтобы в Новом году как можно дальше продвинуться по духовному пути и принести наибольшую пользу другим. По этому случаю приглашаем вас на коллективные практики в киевском Доме Дхармы.

К наступлению Нового года желательно хорошо подготовиться. Начиная с сегодняшнего дня и и вплоть до 9 февраля лучше всего делать практики по устранению негативности прошлого года, а именно Ваджракилаю и подношения защитникам. 9 февраля, в субботу, начиная с 5 часов вечера, мы сделаем в центре интенсивную практику Ваджрасаттвы (5 кругов), а после этого - практику Тринлей Нингпо до полуночи. Самые стойкие - присоединяйтесь!  :Smilie: 

В последний день лунного года, а именно 10 февраля, тибетцы обычно не делают групповых практик, а убирают свои дома.

А на понедельник, 11 февраля, наше расписание такое:
Утром, начиная с 7.00, мы сделаем подношение очищающего дыма из цикла Тукдруб Барче Кунсел, практику Гуру Йоги Падмасабхавы, семь раз прочтем молитву-обращение к 8 Благоприятствующим силам и устроим пышное чаепитие с кренделями!  :Smilie: 

На вечер, начиная с 19.00, запланирована очень красивая практика подношения светильников, практика Будды Шакьямуни, прочтение молитвы-устремления Самантабхадры, молитвы Гуру Ринпоче "Дусум сангье..." и, опять-таки, чаепитие по случаю праздника.

Свечи, светильники и что-нибудь вкусное и полезное к чаю можете приносить с собой.
Наш Дом Дхармы находится по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27. Будем рады видеть всех наших ваджрных братьев и сестер, а также других позитивно настроенных людей, которые имеют искренний интерес и уважение к аутентичному буддийскому учению.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, дорогие, хорошие, красивые!

Сегодня на 18.00 в киевском Доме Дхармы запланирована большая практика Ваджрасаттвы (несколько кругов). Если выполнять ее максимально искренне и в коллективе, можно за одну сессию переломить ход своей практики и продвинуться по духовному пути.

Наш Дом Дхармы находится по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27.

Приходите!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Tashi Delek, здравствуйте, друзья!

Завтра - праздник масляных лампад, называемый по-тибетски Чотрул Дючен. На протяжении двух последних недель длился цикл новогодних обрядов для привелчения счастья в новом наступившем году. В нашем Доме Дхармы мы сделали много таких практик, в результате чего всего лишь за 2 недели некоторые из нас почувствовали себя и пространство вокруг легче, радужнее и прозрачнее. Пусть весь последующий год нам будет сопутствовать удача, счастье, процветание и все большая легкость бытия!

Чотрул Дючен празднуется на 15й день первого месяца тибетского Нового года в честь нашего главного Учителя - Будды Шакьямуни, благодаря безграничной и необусловленной любви которого мы сейчас в это непростое время можем встречаться с духовными наставниками и друзьями, меняться к лучшему и положительно воздействовать на других. Без него сегодня не было бы никаких буддийских традиций, учителей, божеств, ритуалов, садхан, монастырей, практикующих, которые приносят этому миру неоценимую пользу. Всему, что у нас есть, всем нашим позитивным качествам, всем благоприятным условиям для практики, а также счастью в будущем мы обязаны одному просветленному существу.

В этот день отмечается одно из событий в жизни Будды. Как-то раз шесть индийских философов вызывали Будду на соревнования, и в течении 15 дней он демонстрировал разные чудеса, в результате чего все противники признавали себя побежденными, а многие очевидцы этих чудес обратились в буддизм.

Считается, что эффект от всех позитивных и негативных действий в этот день увеличивается в 10 миллионов раз. Это значит, что прочтение всего одной мантры Ваджрасаттвы равносильно 10 миллионам повторений.

Обычно в этот день тибетцы подносят масляные светильники в форме цветов, деревьев, птиц и так далее.

На этот необычный день также приходится полнолуние, годовщина Гараба Дордже и Марпы Лоцавы.

Кроме того, завтра в монастыре Ка-Нинг Шедруб Линг будет проходить церемония долгой жизни и ритуал подношения мандалы для прекрасного Чоклинга Ринпоче, одного из держателей нашей линии, перерожденца великого тертона ХIX века Чогьюра Лингпы. В этом году ему исполнится 60 лет, и заслуги от наших практик в этот день бы будем посвящать тому, чтобы он жил долго, а все его активности осуществлялись без препятствий.

В нашем Доме Дхармы по этому случаю запланированы особые практики:

*Утро, начиная с 7:00:*
1. Подношение очищающего дыма из цикла Тхукдруб Барче Кунсел;
2. Ритуал подношения светильников;
3. Практика Будды Шакьямуни;
4. Молитва "Устремление Самантабхадры".

*Вечер, начиная с 19.00:*
1. Ритуал подношения светильников;
2. Практика Тары, мгновенно исполняющая все желания, на благо бездомных и диких животных;
3. Молитва "Устремление Самантабхадры";
4. Молитва Чокьюру Лингпе;
5. Праздничное чаепитие.

Можете приносить с собой свечи для подношеня  светильников, а также что-нибудь полезное и вкусненькое к чаю.

Наш Дом Дхармы находится по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте!

Поскольку всем полюбилась практика Ваджрасаттвы, которая очень эффективна и в то же время проста в исполнении, особенно если читать осознанно, много и в коллективе, на этих выходных в киевском Доме Дхармы мы проведем еще 2 таких больших практики - 2 марта, в субботу, в 18.00, а также 3 марта, в воскресенье, в 8.30. В воскресенье перед этим сделаем подношение очищающего дыма и развернутую гуру йогу.

Наш Дом Дхармы находится по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27.

Пожалуйста, приходите  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.03.2013)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Добрый вечер!

В киевском Доме Дхармы. начиная с этой среды, 6 марта, и на протяжении всей недели будет проходить интенсив по практике Ваджракилаи. Планируем делать эту практику каждый день, за исключением 8 марта. С расписанием практик киевского Дома Дхармы можно ознакомиться, перейдя по этой ссылке.

Наш Дом Дхармы находится по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27.

Добро пожаловать  :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.03.2013)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Друзья,

В эту субботу, 9 марта, сразу после утренней практики мы организуем показ лекции Чоки Нимы Ринпоче с синхронным переводом. Какая это будет лекция - посмотрим. Не воспринимайте это просто как обычное видео с синхронным переводом - некоторые люди заметили, что ощущение от показа такое, будто Чоки Нима сам находится в этот момент перед нами и дает учение. Стоит прийти, чтобы получить учение и благословение от будды  :Smilie:  Такие показы планируем делать постоянно.

Расписание практик Дома Дхармы доступно по ссылке, а сам он находится по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27.

Если вы хотите получать наши новости на почту, присоединяйтесь, пожалуйста, к группе.

----------

Atmo Kamal (08.03.2013)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, друзья!

В нашем центре есть библиотека, в которой усилиями практикующих собраны замечательные книги. Прочитав их, люди могут ближе познакомиться с буддийским учением и постоянно углублять его понимание. Пользоваться книгами можно абсолютно бесплатно. Для этого достаточно прийти в центр, взять понравившуюся книгу и записать свои контакты и дату, когда ее взяли, в блокноте, который лежит рядом.

Пока что у нас одна полка с книгами. В перспективе, возможно, очень скоро - большая буддийская библиотека. Почему бы вам не помочь приблизить этот момент? Ведь даяния Дхармы приносит наибольшую заслугу, а буддийских книг у нас у всех, скорее всего, немало, и многие из них мы уже давно прочитали и не используем.

Если у вас есть хорошие книги аутентичных буддийских мастеров, которые, на ваш взгляд, было бы полезно почитать другим - приносите их в центр. И пусть благодаря такому добродетельному действию у вас и у тех, кто прочитает подаренную книгу, появится много-много мудрости  :Smilie:

----------

Пангена (18.03.2015)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Мы появились на фейсбуке. Кому интересно, следите за новостями на нашей страничке.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Дорогие друзья!

С радостью сообщаем, что в марте некоторые практики в нашем центре будет проводить Цеванг Гъяцо Неги - кхенпо из монастыря Миндроллинг. Ниже приводим расписание практик с учителем, а также его краткую биографию. Все остальные практики проводятся без изменений. С расписанием в google-календаре вы можете ознакомиться, перейдя по следующей ссылке: https://www.google.com/calendar/embe...=Europe%2FKiev

Цеванг Гъяцо Неги – лама школы ньингма тибетского буддизма. Родился в 1975 году в северной части Индии. В 12 лет поступил в монастырь Миндроллинг в Дерадуне. В колледже Миндроллинга изучил буддистскую философию. Получил посвящения и устные передачи от Е.С. Минлинга Тричена Ринпоче, Е.П. 9-го Минлинга Кхенчена Ринпоче, Е.П. Кочена Ринпоче, Е.С. Намкая Ньингпо Ринпоче, Кьябдже Цетрула Ринпоче, Кьябдже Янгтанга Ринпоче, Кьябдже Трульщика Ринпоче, Кьябдже Мева Кхенчен Тубтен Озер Ринпоче, Кьябдже Тогдан Ринпоче, Ламы Ригдзин Палдена и других.

В 2009-2010 году с благословения Кхенраба Миндроллинга, Е. В. Минлинга Кхенчена Ринпоче лама посетил Украину, давал учения и проводил совместные практики в течении 6 месяцев. С этой же целью лама приезжал в Украину в 2012 году. И вновь лама с нами. Приходите на совместные практики в киевский центр Рангджунг Еше и следите за информацией о предстоящих мероприятиях на Facebook или в календаре практик центра.

15 марта, пятница, 19.00 - йога Тринлей Ньингпо "Сущность Активности" из сердечной практики гуру, устраняющей все препятствия;

17 марта, воскресенье, 11-30 - гуру-йога "Дождь Благословений" с цогом;

19 марта, вторник, 19-00 - практика внешней садханы Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма";

20 марта, среда, 19-00 - практика одиночного Ваджракилаи из цикла "Сангтик Ньингпо";

22 марта, пятница, 19.00 - йога Тринлей Ньингпо "Сущность Активности" из сердечной практики гуру, устраняющей все препятствия;

24 марта, воскресенье, 11-30 - гуру-йога "Дождь Благословений" или практика Пховы;

25 марта, понедельник, 19-00 - практика садханы Будды Шакьямуни "Сокровищница Благословений";

27 марта, среда, 19-00 - Пхова для тех, у кого есть посвящение (наставлений не будет);

30 марта, суббота, 11-30 - практика "Риво Сангчо";

31 марта, воскресенье, 11-30 - практика садханы Будды Медицины (практика или однодневный ретрит).

Для развития нашего центра для каждого посетителя мы установили минимальный размер рекоммендуемого подношения в размере 10 гривен с человека за один день посещения. Для подношений в алтарной комнате центра установлена большая коричневая коробка.

Практики будут проходить по адресу: ул. Саксаганского, 30Б, кв. 27.

Ждем вас!

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (11.10.2014)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

И снова здравствуйте!

31 марта, в воскресенье, будем делать цаца для нашей новой ступы! В этом нам любезно согласился помочь лама Неги. Начнем после утренней практики, в 11.00.

Все, кто хотел бы помочь и с пользой провести время - приходите в Дом Дхармы!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Всем привет!

Вот некоторые новости Дхарма Дома, а также корректировки в расписании на эту неделю:

1. В это воскресенье после утренней практики лама Неги дарует всем желающим обеты Прибежища.

2. Те, у кого есть тексты пховы традиции нингма, которую давал Аянг Ринпоче во время визита на Украину, возьмите, пожалуйста, с собой на практику в среду.

3. Из-за неблагоприятной погоды работы по заливке фундамента ступы пока не велись. Кто хочет взять участие в этом (скорее всего, это будет на выходных), дайте, пожалуйста, знать.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Дорогие друзья!

Завтра вечером, 10 апреля, после молитвы "Призывание Гуру издалека" планируем провести практику Будды Медицины для нашего учителя, ламы Сонама Дордже. Присоединяйтесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Добрый вечер!

Четверг 18 апреля - день Арья Тары, и по сложившейся традиции мы планируем провести в этот день практику Зеленой Тары из цикла "Забтик Дролма", на которую давал посвящение Чокьи Нима Ринпоче в Киеве в прошлом году. Это одна из основных практик в нашей традиции.

"К Зелёной Таре обращаются как к воплощению всех просветлённых, как к утешительнице, как к защитнице, быстро отзывающейся на просьбу о помощи, как к покровительствующему божеству, проявляющему ко всем существам сострадание и любовь, сравнимые с заботой матери о своих детях. Считают, что некогда, до реализации состояния будды, Тара была женщиной, идущей по пути бодхисаттвы. Эта женщина приняла обет продолжать свой путь вплоть до достижения Просветления в теле женщины, и после достижения Высшего Просветления она проявляется в женских формах. Тара оказывает поддержку тем, кто стремится к Просветлению, и тем, кто ищет в ней защиту, она являет собой пример, что Просветление может быть достигнуто любым человеком вне зависимости, мужчина это или женщина" [источник - http://probud.narod.ru/drolma.html]

Практика пройдет по адресу ул. Саксаганского, 30б, кв. 27. Начало в 19.00. Даже если немножко опаздываете с работы и не успеваете к семи, ничего страшного, всеравно приходите  :Wink:

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Дорогие-дорогие-дорогие-предорогие друзья!

Все потихоньку съезжаются с карпатского ретрита, и завтра практики в нашем Дхарма-центре возобновляются! С новой энергией, с новым уровнем понимания и открытости Все по плану: утром, в 7.00 - Гуру Йога и Ваджрасаттва, а вечером, в 19.00 - Тринлей Нингпо. Расписание на ближайшие дни скоро составим.

Приходите по адресу ул. Саксаганского, 30б, кв. 27 - будем очень рады видеть!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Всем добрый вечер!

Выкладываем лекцию ламы Олега "Кратчайший путь к исполнению ваший настоящих желаний" от 21 апреля 2013 года.

Вот ее первая часть: 



А вот вторая: 



Желаем приятного и осознанного просмотра!

----------

Пангена (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, друзья  :Smilie: 

Сага Дава Дучен - праздник дня рождения, просветления и паринирваны Будды Шакьямуни, который отмечается на полнолуние, в 15 день четвертого тибетского лунного месяца. В 2013 году он приходится на 25 мая, то есть эту субботу. Эффект от всех действий увеличивается в 10 миллионов раз. Это самый важный из четырех великих святых дней в тибетском буддизме. "Сага" означает "миллион", "дава" можно перевести как "луна", а "дучен" - "великое событие".

Идеальный день для прославления Будды и накопления заслуг. Давайте же постараемся провести его с наибольшей пользой!
Утром 24 мая предлагаем устроить "пятничник" и хорошо поубирать в нашем любимом Дхарма центре. Приходите, занятие найдется для каждого  :Wink:  Начало в 7.00.

На 25 число запланированы такие практики:

8.00 - практика подношения очищающего дыма из цикла Тхукдруб Барче Кунсел;
8.30 - практика подношения мандалы (для наиболее полноценного выполнения принесите с собой рис, красивую тарелочку и ткань; но можете приходить и без них и делать подношение с помощью мудры);
9.30 - практика подношения светильников (будет красиво; свечи, лампадки можете взять с собой);
9.50 - практика Будды Шакьямуни "Драгоценная сокровищница благословений";
11.00 - чаепитие с печенюшками;
14.00 - цог Будды Амитабхи (проводят Дима и Лена Борисовы);
18.00 - практика Тринлей Ньингпо "Йога сущности созидательной активности" с цогом.
..... когда закончим - также печенюшки и чай.

Возможно, утреннюю практику проведем на свежем воздухе - все зависит от того, что нам будет говорить по этому поводу погода. Поэтому следите, пожалуйста, за объявлениями.

Наш Дхарма центр находится по адресу ул. Саксаганского, 30-б, кв. 27 (4 этаж, код в подьезд - "12").

Welcome!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Дорогие Друзья!

Завтра – особо радостный и важный день для всех практикующих традиции Чоклинг Терсар.
Мы отмечаем годовщину выдающегося учителя ХIХ века - Чогьюра Дечен Лингпы (1829—1870) - одного из главных тертонов за всю историю Тибета.

Этот мастер считается воплощением сына короля Трисонга Децена — Муруба Ценпо, и является одним из последних 108 великих тертонов, предсказанных Гуру Ринпоче. Его считают “королем всех тертонов”, поскольку лишь открытые им терма содержат Лонгдэ - Раздел Изначального Пространства учения Дзогчен.

Чоклинг-Терсар - это цикл скрытых учений (терма), открытых Чогьюром Лингпой. Традиция Чоклинг-Терсар практикуется в двух школах тибетского буддизма - Ньингма и Кагью.


Мы отмечаем годовщину Чогьюра Лингпы большой коллективной практикой Гуру Йоги Падмасамбхавы из цикла Тхукдруб Барче Кунсел.
Вне зависимости от того, где Вы находитесь - присоединяйтесь к коллективной практике:
с 15.00 до 17.00 по московскому времени
с 14.00 до 16.00 по киевскому, минскому, латвийскому времени

В это же время, Лама Олег и все, кто будут на его Учениях по Гуру Йоге в Нижнем Новгороде - так-же присоединятся к нам  :Smilie:  
Гуруйогины всех-всех стран, соединяйтесь!  :Smilie: 

Киевлян приглашаем сделать эту практику всем вместе в светлом, чистом, и напрактикованном месте - Дхарма-центре по адресу ул. Саксанагского 30Б, 4 этаж, кв. 27. (код в подьезд 21).
Кроме того, в воскресенье утром в 8:00 в Центре мы сделаем Подношение очищающего дыма, “Призывание Гуру издалека”, и прочтем молитву Чогьюру Лингпе.
Всех-всех будем рады видеть и утром и в 14:00  :Smilie: 
Приходите!

О традиции: http://www.rangjung.com/gl/Chokling_Tersar.htm
О практиках: http://www.phakchokrinpoche.org/file...ation_2013.pdf
О линии передачи: http://gomde.org.ua/books/TheLineage...0fvo8rsdcsm956

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Друзья,

Поскольку не все читают календарь Дхарма центра, для удобства ниже публикуем расписане на следующую неделю:

10 июня, понедельник:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Зеленой Тары;

11 июня, вторник:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Тринлей Ньингпо;

12 июня, среда;
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Ваджракилаи;

13 июня, четверг:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика сангхи рипа;

14 июня, пятница (годовщина 2го Джамьяна Кхьенце Чоки Лодро, 1893-1959):
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Тринлей Ньингпо;

15 июня, суббота:
С 8.00 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Будды Шакьямуни;

16 июня, воскресенье (день Будды Медицины и Арья Тары):
8.00 - подношение очищающего дыма, развернутая Гуру Йога Падмасамбхавы из Тхукдруб Барче Кунсел;
18.00 - практика Зеленой Тары.

Мы находимся по адресу: ул. Саксаганского 30-б, кв. 27, код в подьезд 12.
Приходите!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Добрый вечер всем!

Публикуем расписание киевского Дхарма центра на следующую неделю:

17 июня, понедельник:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Зеленой Тары из цикла Забтик Дролма;

18 июня, вторник:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Тринлей Ньингпо;

19 июня, среда;
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Ваджракилаи;

20 июня, четверг:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика сангхи рипа;

21 июня, пятница:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Тринлей Ньингпо;

22 июня, суббота:
С 8.00 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Будды Шакьямуни;

23 июня, воскресенье:
8.00 - подношение очищающего дыма, развернутая Гуру Йога Падмасамбхавы из Тхукдруб Барче Кунсел;


Мы находимся по адресу: ул. Саксаганского 30-б, кв. 27, код в подьезд 12.
Приходите!

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте,

У нас в продаже появился диск ламы Тензина Зангпо "Buddha Within Yourself". Лама Тензин - мастер ритуалов и тибетских песнопений (умзе) в монастыре Ка-Ньинг Шедруб Линг. У него очень приятный и вдохновляющий на практику голос. Отрывок мантры Манджушри с диска можете послушать сами. Стоимость диска - 170 грн. Все полученные от продажи деньги будут пожертвованы монастырю Ка-Ньинг Шедруб Линг. На данный момент у нас в центре всего 20 таких дисков. Приобрести его можно в любое время когда в центре проводятся практики. Если вы живете в другом городе на территории Украины - диск можем выслать Новой Почтой. В таком случае вы оплачиваете стоимость диска и его пересылки.

Кроме того, у нас можно приобрести тексты "Сборник практик и молитв" - второе издание практических материалов, используемых ламами и монахами в монастыре Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче и Чоклинга Рипноче "Ка-Ньинг Шедруб Линг" в Катманду (стоимость - 60 грн.); тексты предварительных практик (стоимость 40 грн.), а также плакаты с Древом Прибежища нашей традиции, плакаты "Тринлей Ньингпо" и Ваджракилаи (их стоимость также 40 грн.). Как и в случае с диском, плакаты и тексты можем отправить в другой город Украины.

С любовью и наилучшими пожеланиями,

Рангджунг Еше Украина

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Заодно публикуем расписание киевского Дхарма центра на следующую неделю:

24 июня, понедельник:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Будды Медицины;

25 июня, вторник:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Тринлей Ньингпо;

26 июня, среда - (день рождения его Святейшества Гьялва Кармапы!);
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Ваджракилаи;

27 июня, четверг:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика сангхи рипа;

28 июня, пятница:
7.00-8.30 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Гуру Йоги и Ваджрасаттвы;
19.00-21.00 - практика Тринлей Ньингпо;

29 июня, суббота:
С 8.00 - подношение очищающего дыма, практика Будды Шакьямуни;

30 июня, воскресенье:
8.00 - подношение очищающего дыма, развернутая Гуру Йога Падмасамбхавы из Тхукдруб Барче Кунсел.

На фото ниже - Кьепар Пакпей Ригдзин. Вместе с расписанием заодно запоминаем манифестации Падмасамбхавы из Тринлей Ньингпо С расписанием за прошлую неделю был изображен Кьечок Цулсанг.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Всем добрый вечер!

Наш Дхарма-центр переехал на новое место. Теперь мы находимся по адресу ул. Саксаганского, 110б. Завтра проводим первую практику в новом помещении - это будет Зеленая Тара из цикла "Забтик Дролма", на которую давал посвящение Чокьи Нима Ринпоче во время своего последнего визита в Киев. Проводят ее наши друзья Лима и Лена Борисовы. Начало в 19.00. Приглашаем всех желающих 

P. S. Коврики и подушки подвезем в центр на следующих выходных, поэтому возьмите с собой, пожалуйста, подстилку, чтоб было удобно сидеть.

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья,

С радостью сообщаем о планах киевского центра "Рангджунг Еше Украина" провести интенсив по практике Тринлей Ньингпо 19-21 декабря.

Расписание

Пятница, 19 декабря 
19:00 - садхана ТН

Суббота, 20 декабря, 29 лунный день - день Дхармапал 

10:00-13:00 - Садхана ТН
14:00- 17:00 - практика Ваджракилайи с подношением защитникам и цоком 
18:00 - 21:00 - Садхнана ТН

Воскресенье, 21 декабря, 30 лунный день, День Зимнего Солнцестояния

10:00 - 13:00 - садхана ТН
14:00 - 16:00 - практика Будды Шакьямуни, Молитва Устремление Самантабхадры
17:00 - 21:00 садхана ТН с цоком и чтением молитвы Барче Ламсел

Вы можете посетить не все дни, а лишь те сессии, на которых у Вас получается быть.  

Для иногородних в новом помещении центра, помимо алтарной, есть дополнительная комната, в которой могут ночевать в спальниках 5-6 человек. Есть также полноценный санузел с ванной и туалетом. Если вы хотите ночевать в центре, сообщите, пожалуйста, об этом заранее на адрес rangjungyeshe.ua@gmail.com.

К участию допускаются все, у кого есть передача на практику, кроме сессии практики Будды Шакьямуни в воскресенье, на нее приглашаем всех желающих.

Наше помещение находится по адресу ул. Старонаводницкая, 6, кв. 12 (4 этаж) в 10 минутах неспешной ходьбы от метро Печерская. Схема прохода от вышеуказанной станции до центра доступна по этой ссылке.

Всего самого доброго,

Рангджунг Еше Украина

----------

